# Feeding CRS with boiled spinach.



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Both? I heard it's good to give variety.

I used to switch around the food. But now I just give my shrimp the mosura crs food though. They all love it every day, and if that's what they want, it is fine by me.


----------



## i shrimp (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok Thanks for your infor u share, But is it safe to get it from any market or suermarket? Or should i get some special grow spinach or cucumber?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

in my own experience, boiled spinach (or defrosted cooked spinach) just makes a big mess as it loosely swirls around your tank, and my shrimp, plecos, flags, SAE and ottos would not eat it. so experiment with it sparingly. 










keep in mind my veggie fish ignore zucchini and most other veggies, so maybe they are spoiled by my heavily planted tanks. The only vegetable I have ever seen them all go universally nuts over is this raw Red Mustard Leaf.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

my RCS loves boiled spinach. keep it down with a small rock. read that it provides iron and some little iodine.


----------



## i shrimp (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello all, thanks for all your infor. Will try out this week end. But i will have to chose btw spinach and cucumber. Which one should i start off with??


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

spinach is easier to weigh down. shrimps will only eat the center of the cucumber (soft center).


----------



## i shrimp (Jun 8, 2007)

ok, then i will try on spinch 1st. Thanks pal....


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I've used spinach, zucchini, cucumbers, and tomato, and both my shrimp and ottos always swarm over it and devour it. By the end of the day, only seeds are left, and somehow, the snails eat the seeds.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

my rcs go bananas for boiled zucchini! i cut about a 1/2 inch portion and boil it for 3-4 minutes, after its cooked just rinse out the water and throw in some ice cubes let it sit for 5 mins. there is no need to weigh it down it just sinks. after 30 seconds you can barely see the zucchini. i leave it in there for about 3 days and its totally gone, skin and all.


----------



## i shrimp (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi guys, thanks for sharing. I intent to try it out this weekend. My crs have not been eating well recently. By the way, i feed them with mosura crs food. They dont really like it. Cause everytime when i throw in the food, they will come to the food for a while, then swim away. Unlike my cherry which i have in the same tank. They will eat from the start till they finish the food i give them. I know some will actually carry the food to a corner to eat, but only a few do that. May be they like left over food, i guess. So that is why i would like to try on something new. See is it the same.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i tried boiled spinach again last night, RCS still love it. Even the new amanos i bought recently loves it.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanos will eat anything really...including dead fish. real scavengers IME.

Going to try out this cucumber thing...I have been having trouble getting them to eat too.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

you might get snails eating the cucumber too. a really good method if you want to go snail fishing.

anyway just for some info, i tried lettuce before. they won't touch it.


----------



## i shrimp (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all, I guess all these depend on the water Parameters too. CRS can react funny when your water isnt good. And it will effect their eating habit too. So that is why i dont dare to change my tank set up too much. Even for the water i only change 30% the most. Anyway, i will try out feeding them spinach this week end. Wish me luck.....


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't have luck feed them vegetables yet but they go crazy on algae waffle.


----------

